# Dringend Hilfe !!! 1000W be quiet! Straight Power 11/ PC geht einfach aus. Hilfe !!!!!!



## Niconico1234 (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo, ich habe mir am 05.06.2021 einen neuen PC konfiguriert. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das der PC einfach nach starten von Spielen, die hohe Leistungen abverlangen, einfach aus geht. Bei Warzone oder Cold War geht der PC sofort nach starten des Spiels aus. Bei anderen spielen die nicht so viel abverlangen läuft alles super. Über google hab ich nur bisher herausgefunden das es daran liegen kann das der PC nicht ausreichend Strom bekommt. Aber das kann doch nicht sein beim 1000 Watt Netzteil, oder?
Ich habe schon alle stecker geprüft ob sie richtig angeschlossen sind ich habe Windows 10 Pro neu aufgesetzt.


Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen und vielen dank im voraus.

Der PC:

AMD Ryzen 7 8500X (8x 3.8GHz / 4.7GHz Turbo)

be quiet Dark Rock 4 Luftkühlung

MSI X750 GAMING PLUS Mainboard

32GB Ram 3600MHz

1TB Samsung Evo- Plus M.2 

1TB HDD

10GB Gigabyte RTX 3080 Gaming OC

1000W be quiet! Straight Power 11


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Juni 2021)

Geht der PC aus? oder legt der nen Reboot hin?
Hört sich in der Tat erstmal nach Abschaltung des NT ab, also dass da eine der Schutzfunktionen des NT anschlägt.

Ich kenne jetzt die 8000er CPU Serie von AMD nicht... denke aber das die vom Strom im Rahmen bleiben (Spaß.. du hat da nen FippTehler....)
Auch die anderen Komponenten sollten mehr als lässig mit Netzteil laufen... ich denke 650...800W hätten es auch getan.

SO:

Da die Kiste ausgeht, Frage Nr1:

Wie ist die Grafikarte angeschlossen? Welche Kabel aus dem Kabelsatz vom Netzteil? Welche Ports am Netzteil?
Wichtig ist dabei, dass du nicht evtl. das Y-Kabel verwendet hast, sondern für jeden Stromanschluß der Grafikkarte ein eigenes Kabel. Da gibts im Handbuch dann auch einen Hinweis welcher Steckplatz dann wie zu verwenden ist....

Frage Nr. 2:
Alle Kabel nochmal und zur Not nochmal kontrolliert ob sie fest sitzen? Auch die zusätzlichen P4 /P8 aufs Board?!

Frage Nr. 3: 
Hast du zufällig ein anderes NT zum testen da? so ab 600W aufwärts... ?? Nur um zu schauen, ob der Fehler gleich bleibt oder sich anders darstellt oder gar ganz verschwindet.

Ich selbst habe über die Jahre schon 2..3 defekte BQ Netzteile gehabt, dass kommt auch bei BQ vor, auch dass diese aus der Schachtel, quasi neu und unbenutzt defekt sind(sehr selten - aber ich hatte eins!)

Evtl. mal schauen, ob auf dem Board das aktuelle BIOS installiert ist! Nicht dass der PC nur grad zufällig mit einem zu alten BIOS doch irgendwie startet und dann zwischendurch einfach abkxxxt... 
Dann könnten aber auch evtl. Hinweise im Window Event Log stehen... (außer Kernel Power ID41 - Die kommt immer, wenn der PC einfach vom Netz getrennt wird oder Netzteil spackt oder oder oder...)

Hier mal die Auszüge aus dem Handbuch(ACHTUNG: das ist die SP11 1000W Gold Version , es gibt noch Platinum! - Da kann es leicht abweichend sein!! Bitte im Handbuch nachprüfen was du genau hast!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Upps Sorry , völlig übersehen, dass der Thread im Hersteller Bereich ist.... 

Gruß
0ldn3rd


----------



## dw71 (13. Juni 2021)

Ich hab das gleiche Netzteil und die gleiche CPU (Ryzen7 5800X) und kann dir sagen, die Abschaltung von deinem PC ist nicht normal.

Klingt für mich stark nach einem defekten Netzteil. Da du ja Garantie haben dürftest, würde ich die Firma, wo du das Netzteil bestellt hast, um Zuschickung eines Austauschnetzteils bitten. Ich denk, da hast du einfach ein Montagsmodell erwischt (kann passieren).

Auf keinen Fall selbst etwas am Netzteil basteln - selbst bei ausgestecktem und ausgeschaltetem PC befindet sich noch so viel (Rest)Strom in den Spulen des Netzteils, dass sie dich töten können.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2021)

Grafikarte mit 2 Kabeln auf PCIe1 und PCIe3 angeschlossen?


----------



## Malker (13. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte das bequiet straight Power 11 Platinum 800w und das schaltete bei der Wiedergabe von Moviesequenzen in den Spielen Outriders und it takes two einfach ab. Hab's dann gegen ein Dark Power 12 800w getauscht und das Problem war weg. Das Alte habe ich eingeschickt und ein Austauschgerät bekommen. Das hab ich allerdings nicht verbaut.

Kann aber sein, dass die straight Power Serie ein paar fehlerhafte Produkte hat und sich das in Leistungsspitzen zeigt.

Hast du das aktuellste BIOS?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Juni 2021)

Ganz sooooo "Dringend" kanns ja dann doch irgendwie nicht gewesen sein...


----------



## deady1000 (20. Juli 2021)

Moin, das liegt nicht an der Leistungsaufnahme, sondern an den Stromspitzen in bestimmten Spielen, die bei Lastwechseln auftreten. Die Straight Power Netzteile sind für Ampere nicht ausgelegt. Das ist einfach ein Fakt. Der Fall wundert mich hier überhaupt nicht. *Die Ampere-Karten haben teilweise so krasse Lastspitzen, dass das Netzteil die Overcurrent-Protection reinknallt ("Kurzschlusserkennung") und abschaltet.* Mein (altes) Straigt Power 11 macht das gleiche. Das Dark Power kommt nun mit der Karte klar.

Ist ein Designfehler von beQuiet meiner Meinung nach.
Die tun so, als wüssten die von nichts.

Siehe hier:






						BQ Straight Power vs Dark Power (Pro)?? Kaufentscheidung
					

Moin,  ich habe aktuell ein BQ Straigt Power 11 (Gold) 750W Netzteil, aber es kommt in sehr fordernden Spielen, wie Red Dead Redemption 2 oder teils Hitman 3 nicht mit meiner Grafikkarte (RTX3090 mit teils heftigen Stromspitzen) klar. In den allermeisten Spielen habe ich null Probleme, aber wie...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				






dw71 schrieb:


> Klingt für mich stark nach einem defekten Netzteil. Da du ja Garantie haben dürftest, würde ich die Firma, wo du das Netzteil bestellt hast, um Zuschickung eines Austauschnetzteils bitten. Ich denk, da hast du einfach ein Montagsmodell erwischt (kann passieren).


beQuiet testet das und wird keine Fehler feststellen, genau wie bei mir. Deren Testzyklen reproduzieren keine Abschaltungen, wie die beim TE und bei mir. Es ist lächerlich, aber auch verständlich. Die müssten wahrscheinlich sämtliche Straight Power 11 Netzteile zurückrufen, weil die für Ampere fehldesignt sind.



dw71 schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche Netzteil und die gleiche CPU (Ryzen7 5800X) und kann dir sagen, die Abschaltung von deinem PC ist nicht normal.


Du hast ja eine RX6900XT. Die macht keine Probleme.

Straight Power 11
+ Bestimmte Spiele (zB. Red Dead Redemption 2)
+ Nvidia Ampere (ohne UV)
= Overcurrent-Abschaltung.


----------



## MyReed (20. Juli 2021)

Also ich hab hier zwei baugleiche Systeme stehen mit jeweils  E11 850W und RTX3080 und habe keinerlei Probleme feststellen können. Ich vermute mal eher, dass die Last beim Einbau bzw. Anschluss nicht adäquat über die 12V Schienen aufgeteilt wurde, weshalb die OCP ausgelöst hat. Das Handbuch gibt hier,  wie schon von 0ldN3rd korrekt angemerkt wurde, den entsprechenden Hinweis.


----------

